

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (September 2012) - whoishiring

Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
daeken
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Connecticut)

I'm a reverse engineer and security consultant with nearly a decade of
experience. You may have seen my work already:

Onity hotel lock hack, presented at BlackHat USA 2012:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/07/23/hacker-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/07/23/hacker-
will-expose-potential-security-flaw-in-more-than-four-million-hotel-room-
keycard-locks/)

Emotiv brain-computer interface reversing:
[http://hplusmagazine.com/2010/09/13/emotiv-epoc-eeg-
headset-...](http://hplusmagazine.com/2010/09/13/emotiv-epoc-eeg-headset-
hacked/)

PyMusique, a Linux interface to the iTunes Music Store:
<http://www.forbes.com/2005/03/28/cx_ah_0328tentech.html>

I'm looking for new challenges in reversing and security. Whether you've got a
product that you'd like me to reverse engineer, a site that you'd like
security testing for, or a kernel you'd like me to break -- I'm your guy.

If you'd like to talk about it, contact me at cody.brocious+work@gmail.com

------
kephra
SEEKING WORK (Bremen/Germany and Remote)

I'm calling myself Toolsmith and Bughunter for Unix look like systems. I'm a
long term Unix and internet hacker, who has his line in Linux changelog, and
owns his own provider independent class C network.

Hot topics for me are UN/EDIFACT, and machine learning - but I also know how
to do web-work in a lean way, or how to administrate a Unix cluster.

Preferred Languages are: Smalltalk, Lisp, Lua and C - but I also published
CPAN modules, and know how to hack Python, Ruby, Javascript and the other
usual (scripting) languages.

Take a look at:

\- my resume <http://kephra.de/dox/resume.html#en>

\- my rates <http://kephra.de/dox/Stundensaetze.html#en>

\- my linkedin profile
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=188834007&trk=ta...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=188834007&trk=tab_pro)

You can contact me (kephra or kraehe) in #lug-bremen on freenode for chat, or
use the contact form on my website <http://kephra.de>

------
timanglade
SEEKING FREELANCER – Palo Alto , CA or Austin, TX (remote possible)

Apigee is looking for an experienced iOS developer to create, write, document,
and implement SDKs in Objective C

Responsibilities:

* Own an entire implementation process from design to release incorporating feedback from a range of stakeholders (designers, marketing, business development, and support).

* Rapidly create prototypes, use feedback and develop a production quality release candidate.

* Assisting other developers working on your projects (delegating tasks, reviewing code, setting schedules, etc.)

* Write blog posts to communicate platform updates to the developer community and evangelize the SDKs and sample apps you build.

Requirements:

* Strong C++/Objective C experience. You need to be able to write APIs and similar code.

* Understanding of Cocoa programing methodologies and memory management and their restrictions on iOS4/iOS5 and familiar with new features added in iOS6.

* Deeper understanding of core network, logging, telephony, location and security framework with ability to extend some of the core functionalities

* Expert in using XCode and its debugger.

* Familiar with 3rd party iOS libraries and able to extend those libraries.

* Experience with one of following: Sencha, PhoneGap, * Appcelerator, jQuery mobile

Pluses:

* Android experience

* Git and Github experience

* Experience with or led a community based Open Source project

* Has built SDK on some platforms.

Contact tim@apigee.com for more details or if you want to apply.

------
orangethirty

        code with me maybe
    
        I threw some code into Vim,
        Don't ask me, can't share the source,
        I looked at it was so proud,
        And now I want to do some more
    
        I'd trade my soul for a chance,
        bytes and bits for a gig
        I have been looking for this,
        But now you're here reading
    
        Your app is awesome',
        went there, saw the source'
        Hot night, wind was blowin'
        Gonna clone this repo, maybe?
    
        Hey, you don't know me,
        And this is crazy,
        But here's my email,
        So write me, maybe?
    
        It's hard to think right,
        At your github,
        But here's my email,
        So write me, maybe?
    
        Hey, you don't know me,
        And this is crazy,
        But here's my email,
        So write me, maybe?
    
        And all the companies,
        Try to chase me,
        But here's my email,
        So write me, maybe?
    
        You took your time with the email,
        I took no time with the code
        You gave me no problem at all,
        But still, you're in my github
    
        I beg, and borrow and steal
        Have foresight and it's real
        I didn't know I would feel it,
        But it's in my way
    
        Your app is awesome',
        went there, saw the source'
        Hot night, wind was blowin'
        Gonna push to this repo, maybe?
    
    
        Hey, you don't know me,
        And this is crazy,
        But here's my email,
        So write me, maybe?
    
        It's hard to think right,
        At your github,
        But here's my email,
        So write me, maybe?
    
        Hey, you don't know me,
        And this is crazy,
        But here's my email,
        So write me, maybe?
    
        And all the companies,
        Try to chase me,
        But here's my email,
        So write me, maybe?
    

email in profile. american citizen remote only php/python/js/arduino/bootstrap
$100/hr for dev work $899/hr for growth hacking

~~~
factorialboy
Curious, what do you do as a 'growth hacker'?

~~~
orangethirty
Its great that you asked, thank you.

I work with teams that are in need to grow their client base. Doing what
exactly? It really depends on the project. I do offer less expensive
consultations. Please inquiry by email. Get in touch.

------
andrewcooke
SEEKING WORK - Chile, Remote - We Solve Hard Problems - <http://www.parti.cl>

Hope this is OK here (please say and will delete if not). We're two people
looking for projects that focus on "maths". The idea is that most people here
(most HN readers) can write code, but sometimes there is some part of a system
that's a bit more mathematical and you want someone to help. For example,
we're currently talking with someone about doing sentiment analysis.

~~~
djb_hackernews
Dude, there are soo many teams in Startup Chile that need technical consulting
and have $$. Not all need "maths" whatever the hell that means, but I'm sure
some are in your target. Are you in Santiago? We can meet up and chat and I
can make some intros.

------
designofc1
Seeking freelance developer for contract assignment onsite in tri-state area
for two months, possibly more.

Front end developer for CMS site of approximately 150 pages. Must have
substantial experience working with HTML5, CSS, stylesheets and building
templates for CMS.

Architecture and design is ready to go. Many templates to build and pages to
populate.

We need the selected developer to spend time with us on-site in our office in
Irvington, NY, 10533 under oversight of a senior developer. If our developers
achieve full satisfaction with their communication and interaction with you,
your capabilities and initial development work, this may only be required for
the first few weeks and occasionally during the assignment.

We will provide a description of the project and will request an hourly cost
or full assignment bid. This is a full time requirement of a minimum of 35
hours per week.

Send resume (or links to your professional profile). Provide links to sites
you have developed that demonstrate relevant experience.

Recruitment professionals need not apply.

Your Location: Tri-state area: New Jersey, Connecticut or New York within 40
miles of the Zip Code 10533.

English Level: Fluent in written and verbal English.

Independent Contractors Only Who We Are TDO Communications is a
technologically deep full service brand and multi channel marketing
communications agency.

We provide our clients with the research and evaluation, thinking and
creativity, marketing and technology, analytics, accountability and service
they need to reach or exceed their business objectives. We are vastly
experienced in branding and integrated marketing, with deep roots in web and
browser-delivered design and development, SEO, SEM and other online marketing.
We are bound by principle and practical experience to deliver quality and
business results. We partner with progressive clients.

Our riverfront offices, in Westchester, NY are easily accessed from I287,
I684, The Sawmill Parkway, Merritt Parkway, TZP and MTA Metro North, Hudson
Line local out of Grand Central. (stopping 100 feet from our door. )

www.TDOinc.com email: joe@TDOinc.com

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer. 4+ years of experience with
designing usable interfaces with a focus on increasing user conversions.
Designed patio11's site which increased his conversion:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.

Portfolio: <http://www.madebyargon.com>

Email: inlith@gmail.com

------
pgroves
Seeking Work. Custom machine learning development.

I typically build full stack prototypes or the "analytics" component of early
stage products.

Primary Tools: Java, Ocaml, Ubuntu, Rackspace Servers, Git, SVN,
J2EE/Maven/Jetty.

Secondary Tools: Ruby, Python, Django, Mercurial, Postgres, MySql, Twitter
Bootstrap.

Up to 6 month contracts.

I'm doing freelance work to bootstrap my company, designbyrobots.

Demo Video:

[http://designbyrobots.com/2011/09/06/automated-design-of-
tra...](http://designbyrobots.com/2011/09/06/automated-design-of-trading-
strategies/)

Resume:

<http://petergroves.com/20-Resume/Overview.html>

------
usladha
SEEKING WORK - India or Remote

Enterprise application developer with specialization in Java, Spring, Flex and
MySQL.

I have 7+ years of experience working on Java, Flex, MySQL and Spring based
applications. I believe in Agile and TDD driven development.

One of the projects which I had developed is at <http://bit.ly/Uj42Ql> .

I am pretty reasonable. This is my first time on hacker news, so probably my
pitch is not solid. I learn iteratively. But I can deliver on the commitments.

Do contact me (email id in profile), I am from India, but I am a good
developer. (I know indian developers have bad reputation around here).

Give me a shot, I wont let you down. :)

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

Mobile software engineer who specializes in Android Java development.

I have 1.5 years of experience working on Android apps, both large and small.
I focus on building and shipping high quality apps and doing things the right
way -- I am not a fan of bad code or sloppy UI. I have a proven track record,
as you can see from my portfolio below:
<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

Whether you need to build a new app or change an existing one, I can help.
Let's talk about your needs and how we can build something together. theo---AT
---bricolsoftconsulting----DOT---com.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio: * <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/> *
<http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts.

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://www.emriq.com> \- a web based medical records platform for small to medium clinics.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

and many more.

------
jaysonelliot
SEEKING WORK - User Experience / usability professional

I solve thorny problems from the goal-setting/user research phase down to the
detailed wireframe/interface design/specifications level.

15 years experience from Razorfish to IBM to Madison Avenue, left the
corporate world recently to focus on startups. Based in NYC, can work
remotely.

My portfolio / credentials deck:
<https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4uh1hECLPjtZ1Y1SlhVWDRfc28>

Contact jayson.elliot at gmail

------
martey
SEEING WORK - Washington DC or remote

My current focus is with Django/Python, although I also have experience with
WordPress and PHP. I can write HTML, CSS, and JavaScript by hand, configure
and secure your Linux server, and optimize Apache or nginx so that everything
runs smoothly.

I can build your MVP or help you maintain and improve an existing website. I
write technical specifications, use comments in my code, and am adept at Git.

You can contact me at <https://marteydodoo.com/contact/>.

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote

\- Web app development: Python, Ruby, PHP, Java (backend) and HTML/CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, ExtJS (frontend)

\- Mobile development: iOS and Android

\- Server/infrastructure: Apache, PostgreSQL, MySQL, open source (no
Microsoft)

\- Well-versed in every framework under the sun: Django, Rails, WordPress, 3rd
Party APIs, et cetera

We're a team of three that work together with the coherence of one. Latest
projects include writing BART's parking system [1], co-founding a mobile
transaction and data security company [2], helping jumpstart a web malware and
anti-virus plugin [3], and working on a web-based property manager [4].

Let's work together!

<http://www.bitmatica.com/>

<http://www.bitmatica.com/BitmaticaResume.pdf>

[1] www.select-a-spot.com/bart/ -- BART's online parking reservation system
(we wrote it from scratch in Django)

[2] www.claveo.com -- Mobile and transaction and data security with a scalable
web service and strong cryptographic mobile clients (we were co-founders)

[3] www.getcocoon.com -- In-browser malware and anti-virus protection (we
built part of the web interface, server back end, and front-end clients)

[4] www.appfolio.com -- Web-based extremely intuitive property management
(front-end interface, back-end, and server deployment and continuous
integration management console)

------
daemon13
SEEKING FREELANCER(S) - REMOTE - to work on several projects.

Expected projects duration 3-6 mths, this is not full time, expected weekly
load 1-2 days max.

Web

\- devops - Linode VPS+AWS / Ubuntu / nginx - despite small start need to
ensure excellent security and integrity of data, so extended experience is a
plus

\- back-end - Django / Python / std libs / various helper apps (scraping,
email, REST, multitenant, queues, etc) - multisite/multilang - can do almost
everything with Python

\- db - main PostgreSQL, for specific use cases possibly Mongo and a bit of
Redis

\- front-end - nothing fancy, Bootstrap is fine, but need good custom colors
and clean look, ability to implement designs/mock-ups in HTML/CSS fast

\- might need extra help on specific functionality - chat, video chat (Flash),
js charts/graphs (d3, raphael, processing)

Only one skill set is ok, two is even better :-)

Mobile - iOS, Android

On mobile projects I expect to start next couple of months, so seeking
potential contacts in advance.

Simple iPhone[native]/Android app with several pages, IAP, notifications,
feedback from users, multilang, a bit of crypto experience is a plus. Might
need design help.

Please send CV, your HN handle, experience & terms to dkaloshkin at gmail dot
com

Edit: formatting

------
nolok
SEEKING WORK - France - Remote

I am not a fulltime freelancer, I have a job but am looking for some part time
freelancing on the side to supplement my income. Can do up to 10-14 hours per
week.

Backend dev

* PHP / Javascript

* Postgresql / MySQL / Redis / membase / memcache

* Eventing / AWS / S3 / Sharding / Payment / Social APIs / ...

Experience with high traffic websites (150+MM views/month, 15+MM
uniques/month, 30+ MM registered users)

vthivaut at gmail

------
codingfounder
SEEKING FREELANCER - London (UK) / Remote

I'm looking for a developer to help me with a few different small online
businesses.

I am a programmer myself, bootstrapping my way to building a set of profitable
businesses. My preferred stack is Ruby on Rails, jQuery, but am open to hiring
people who can build fast in Python and PHP too.

Email me at codingfounder@gmail.com with some links to your projects or github
and I'll tell you more about the work.

------
LBarret
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in France):

I am a python senior coder/project manager/former startup founder. My full
profile is here <http://www.linkedin.com/in/lionelbarretdenazaris>

My experience: \- delivered 10M SLOC applications (ATARI's Act of War, Urban
PAD)

\- experienced public speaker : consultant at Clermont-Ferrant University on
(game) pipelines and modeling, speaker at Universal Shanghai Expo, etc.

\- good knowledge of web technologies

\- like coding and interesting problems (architecture, 3d, big data,
compilers/type systems).

My skills:

* Consulting on software publishing : getting the right features and the right roadmap.

* Project Management and Code pipeline design : organize the team, choose the right tools (languages & libs) and the packaging/deployment process.

* Software architecture & development : build a flexible software and code efficiently with adapted coding guidelines and methodologies.

* Training : Python, Project Management, Agile Methodologies, Quality Coding, 3d, The next languages (haskell, go, etc), Linux.

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Germany (Berlin), Europe (Traveling) or Remote

I am a frontend web developer (3+ years of freelance experience) and working
with:

HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js

I also hack stuff for the backend:

Ruby, Rack, Sinatra, Rails, MongoDB, HAML, SASS, Sprockets

References:

\- <http://jqapi.com> (Alternative jQuery Documentation)

\- <http://usejquery.com> (jQuery Showcase and Blog)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/ketchup-plugin> (jQuery Form Validation
Plugin)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/> (much more)

Links:

\- <http://mustardamus.com>

\- <http://twitter.com/mustardamus>

\- <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mustardamus>

You can find my email address in my profile. Cheers, Basti.

------
rday
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC Go, Python, PHP, are the primaries but language
doesn't matter.

In the past two years I've brought one product from idea to 5 digit yearly
revenue. I've brought another from idea to over 20 enterprise customers (and
growing).

I've been developing in micro business environments for almost 10 years. I
want to keep delivering great results, please contact me. Thanks!

ryan@ryanday.net

------
marklit
SEEKING WORK: London, UK - Remote a possibility.

I'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of professional web development
experience in the UK, Germany, Estonia and India.

I specialise in Python, Django, Postgres, Celery, RabbitMQ, ffmpeg, Amazon
EC2, Cloudfront, S3, Linode setups, HTML5, backbone.js, D3.js, RESTful API
design, API consumption including facebook and twitter and ElasticSearch. I've
extensive experience in devops using chef and fabric. I'm a big believer in
Test-driven development.

I've done both back- and frontend work for BAA, Blackberry, Bloomberg, Danone,
Financial Times, Ford, ITV, Krispy Kreme, Nectar, Nokia, PWC, Pizza Hut, RBS,
Royal Mail, T-Mobile, UKTV, Vertu, Williams F1 and Xerox.

My CV: <http://marksblogg.com/cv> (mobile number and email address be found in
there). I hold both a Canadian and a British passport. My principle method of
working is as a contractor as apposed to a full-time member of staff.

------
rjzzleep
SEEKING FREELANCER - Germany/London - Remote

Full stack wizard, understanding scalability, but I'm really just looking for
some small contracting position, or if needed a quick MVP that I can bash out
in 1/2 months time.

"has come up with more projects in 48 hours than anyone else."

* PHP(not starving just yet, but might consider) / RoR / Java(see PHP) / Javascript / Backbone.js

* IOS advanced / Android basic / phonegap guess somewhere in between, but prefer to stick with Web stacks

* VHDL also a possibility (yes, really :p), native extensions to Ruby, you get the drift

* PostgreSQL / MongoDB / MySQL / Riak / memcache / Redis some other stuff

* EC2 Scripting

* facebook graph, and any other REST api you can come across

* realtime web stuff

* RabbitMQ

* custom merchant solutions

* server provisioning with chef, but could proper learn puppet if you need me to.

<http://reza.jelveh.me> for contact info

~~~
lfittl
Am I right in the assumption that you meant "SEEKING WORK"?

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Europe or Remote

<http://mobilejazz.cat>

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond.

We're doing Android since the first 1.0 release in 2008 and iOS since 2009. We
also do Mobile Web and cross-plattform (PhoneGap & Titanium).

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Java & Rails)
and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: <http://mobilejazz.cat> If you need more references and
testimonials have a look here: <http://stefanklumpp.com/testimonials.html> If
you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat -
happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
recurser
SEEKING FREELANCER – Remote (Aus/NZ/Asia timezone preferred) - Rails backend
developer

Work on an exciting and fast moving project built with Ruby on Rails.

Our company is growing rapidly, and we're looking for outstanding Rails
developers. The product is built on Rails/Postgres/Heroku/S3, and we are in
the process of integrating heavily with social platforms (Facebook, Twitter,
Instagram etc).

Excellent Rails and TDD/BDD skills are a must, plus reasonably good
written/spoken English. Experience with Cucumber, Rspec, jQuery and Backbone
preferred. Front-end and IOS/Android skills a plus. Remote OK,
Aus/NZ/Japan/China timezones preferred.

We have a lot of work coming up for the right developer(s), and look forward
to hearing from you!

Please provide: \- Samples of your work (e.g. github, blog etc) \-
Availability for a skype chat in the next week between 9am and 10pm New
Zealand time.

Contact email in profile.

------
starvingfounder
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My startup participated in one of the top accelerators in the country this
year and we're beginning to formally raise our seed round. Unfortunately, we
have only grown revenue this year enough to support my cofounder, but not
myself with wife and three kids. We've decided that I'd jump back into
consulting while he continues to raise our seed round over the next 3-6
months.

So that means I'm available for hire and can commit to projects ranging from a
couple weeks to a few months.

What I do: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, Javascript, Ember.js, jQuery, Mongo, Redis,
Postgres, Solr, ElasticSearch, Heroku, EC2, Chef Solo, comfortable with HTML &
CSS, experimenting with Clojure.

What you get: The skills of a competent tech cofounder who loves new
challenges with 4 years of web dev experience.

Email: starvingcofounder@gmail.com

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Ann Arbor, MI

Interface designer/front-end developer.

I specialize in: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Wordpress, and Tumblr development.

Proficient in responsive web design (both simple sites and fully responsive
web applications).

Good with copywriting and developing personable experiences (i.e. has a voice
and personality like Mailchimp).

Fully comfortable with Rails integration and Git.

Recent work: Meritful - <http://meritful.com/> Rocket Lease -
<http://rglv.me/PLvpOu> (Responsive Application Design)

Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/rglover>

Portfolio: <http://ryanglover.net>

Email: ryan@wellroundedgent.com

------
mgl
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Poland, Europe)

We are a small but dedicated team of seasoned software engineers building web
and mobile applications, including complex systems like online real-time
trading markets.

Technologies:

\- Java and all Java-related technologies (Play framework, Spring, etc.),

\- Android mobile applications,

\- iOS mobile applications,

\- HTML/CSS/JavaScript,

\- very strong database (MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Teradata) and high
performance application design skills (yes, some of us have solid investment
banking background, and recently we have built a real-time trading platform
for physical gold),

\- cloud deployments (Amazon EC2, Google Application Engine).

More about us: <http://www.codedose.com>

E-mail us: contact@codedose.com

------
scottlilly
SEEKING WORK - Remote (unless you happen to be located in Paraguay)

It may not be what the cool kids are working on, but if you need a reliable
.Net back-end system that can handle large amounts of data, then we should
talk.

Most of my work has been C# with MS SQL. My previous employers and clients
have been large corporations in oil exploration, real estate, insurance, and
pharmaceuticals.

I've been an agile coach and have used most agile practices - although I'm
currently experimenting with lean-based ideas to go beyond 'Agile'.

To see my full resume and a couple desktop apps I'm working on, visit
<http://programsbyscottlilly.com/>

US citizen, with US corporation (in case that helps for billing)

Contact: scott [at] programsbyscottlilly.com

------
grueful
SEEKING WORK – Remote (US/WA)

Developer & interaction designer. I’m the guy you call when you have business
or product goals, but don’t know exactly how you’ll get from here to there.

Got a product idea but need a prototype customers and investors will love to
use? Got a product but need to figure out why it’s not getting the response
you want? I’m your guy.

Got customers but need to figure out why they’re not converting better, how to
lower your churn, how to improve the way they see your brand, or how to make
your business more scalable? I’m your guy.

If code is involved, I’ll deliver in whatever your team is using. (Exception:
iOS/Mac is limited to 5k+ projects.)

Got a quick question? Those are free.

Drop me a line at grueful@outlook.com and we’ll talk about your business
needs.

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
flyinglizard
SEEKING WORK, Embedded systems: remote (based in Israel),

Two embedded systems experts looking for contract work.

Expertise: * Android low-level dev (Linux Kernel, drivers and subsystems) *
All ARM processors (from Cortex-M0 to Cortex-A9 and all in between) * Huge
experience with USB, networking, flash-based storage, wireless (Bluetooth and
WiFi), power efficient devices * Real life experience in development for
processors from TI, NXP, ST, Atmel, EnergyMicro, Freescale and others *
Experience with low level software development for custom ASICs * System
engineering and characterization * Security hardening

We can make any product work and any problem vanish. Our list of technical
achievements is endless. Lets do something together.

roee@rtcec.com

------
hahla
SEEKING FREELANCER: PHP/HTML/CSS Were looking for someone that's willing to
take on the small odd job here and there for side income. We own a few sites
that were always doing tweaks to, adding features, moving things around etc.
If interested please check profile for email.

------
nigma
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Backend and frontend development, scientific apps.

I learn fast, have broad technical and domain-specific knowledge (i.e.
medical, financial, automotive aftermarket, wavelet applications) and several
years of experience working for startups in SV, business customers and large
companies.

I'm capable of executing all stages of a project, starting from a customer
idea and ending on a ready product.

I usually do Python, Java, C, Django, Backbone, PostgreSQL, or whatever to get
the job done.

Remote only, I enjoy traveling.

Some of my stuff:

<http://github.com/nigma>

<http://en.ig.ma/projects>

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in the Brighton in the UK. I can travel to London
but I usually prefer to work remotely.

Languages are mainly Python and JavaScript (client and server side) but happy
with lots of others when they are needed (I love a bit of Haskell, although
rarely get paid to use it!). Experience with Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS,
SciPy, OpenCV.

One of the things I enjoy doing is RESTful API design, here's a talk I gave to
a local JavaScript talk about that recently (scroll down for the slides):

<http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/>

Email: tom@almostobsolete.net

------
IsaacL
SEEKING WORK: London, UK - Remote a possibility.

I'm a fullstack web developer.

On the backend I mainly work in Ruby (Rails or Sinatra), but I'm also
experienced with Java and PHP, and I've played around with Python, C, Haskell,
Clojure, etc.

On the frontend I know my way around HTML, CSS, Javascript and jQuery, and
have a decent grasp of web design. For example, here's the last project I
worked on: <http://ec2-23-20-142-233.compute-1.amazonaws.com/site2/>

And here's my portfolio: <http://i.saac.me/portfolio>

Email: isaac@i.saac.me

------
pegmanm
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

I am senior sysadmin/infrastructure guy with >15 years experience. I am
currently in between side projects and I am looking for extra work.

I have designed and built the infrastructure for sites and applications that
serve millions of users a day. In the past I have specialized in migrating
stacks off creaking infrastructure to scalable and redundant new homes.
Experienced in very high load environments.

If you are not at the stage where you need full time ops people but want to
start off with a good foundation or are just seeking professional validation
of your existing setup let me know.

Contact details in my profile.

------
steveurmston
SEEKING WORK: York, UK. Possible Remote Web & UI Designer; Masters degree in
HCI Frontend Web Developer; Expert HTML/CSS JavaScript & PHP. Would love to
work with a startup. <http://urm.st/>

------
willfully_lost
SEEKING WORK - New York - Remote/Local

Python, Django, Javascript, Backbone, HTML/CSS

Have been working on Gigsmash (<https://www.gigsmash.com>) for about a year.
Haven't gotten a lot of traction on that yet, so also looking to freelance.

These pages would probably be best to check out as examples, since most search
locations on site don't have much data yet.

<https://www.gigsmash.com/vt/burlington>
<https://www.gigsmash.com/vt/burlington/map>

------
phillytom
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote - Frontend - Javascript, HTML, CSS

I'm looking for a number of people who are interested in freelance work in
(primarily) JS. Remote is fine, prefer full time (or close) availability and
some overlap with US Eastern time would help.

The development will be using our API and the Google Closure library
(experience not required). A strong background in JS/HTML/CSS is needed.

There are a large number of projects available and they require little
coordination, so they are pretty ideal for remote freelancing.

Contact me (Tom) at tjanofsky at monetate if you're interested or have any
questions.

Thanks!

------
ianpri
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in London)

Full-time freelancer, working remotely (although able to make meetings in
London) over 10 years of PHP experience, currently mainly working on Zend apps
although have experience in wordpress, silverstripe etc. Previously worked
with corporate clients (Lockheed Martin, Fujitsu Siemens, Barclays) as well as
media one (one of the sites I was working on was featured on a Google Chrome
TV advert)

Can handle frontend (CSS3/HTML5, JS templating etc) and am looking to move
into phonegap based stuff. Lots of experience in eLearning.

Contact details and portfolio in profile.

------
igomobile
SEEKING FREELANCER - Test Engineer - Remote (PHP / Yii SaaS Startup Based In
Texas, Lead Developer In Honolulu)

Currently we have a limited array of PHPUnit and Selenium tests and are hoping
to expand this drastically. Great opportunity to work on an exciting project
that has interesting integration points.

We need someone who knows how to properly handle development of automated
tests for a variety of integration points to web services and the like.
Experience with setting up/managing a continuous deployment system for a
PHP/MySQL project is also very helpful.

Please email yiijob.hackernews@gmail.com

------
rsoto
SEEKING WORK - Mexico / Freelance

We are just two dudes who like to work on interesting stuff, Daniel (
<http://www.danielpliego.com/2012/> ) designs and does some frontend stuff and
me, Rafael ( <http://www.therror.com/> ) builds the back end.

We have experience on:

* PHP / Wordpress / Rails

* MySQL / PostgreSQL

* Coffeescript / SASS

* Heroku deploys

Github: <https://github.com/faelsoto>

Contact: fael.soto {at} gmail

------
factorialboy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Back-end skills: * Node.js * Scala * Python * Java

Mobile skills: * HTML5 apps * Android apps

Front-end skills: * HTML5 * JavaScript * CSS3

Details: * <http://srirangan.net/about> * <https://github.com/Srirangan> *
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/srirangan>

Contact: * srirangan@gmail.com * <http://srirangan.net/contact>

~~~
rmathai
Worked with Sri earlier this year, vouch he's really good!

------
Jasber
SEEKING WORK - Raleigh, NC (remote/travel are fine)

I'm a fullstack software developer with over 10 years of experience.

I primarily work in Python/Django, Objective-C and HTML/CSS/Javsscript.

I love business, marketing, branding and customer development.

I've built everything from million dollar eCommerce systems and large
distributed systems to full-responsive designs and complex frontend UIs (using
Knockout/jQuery).

View my portfolio at: <http://bradjasper.com/>

Contact me at: contact@bradjasper.com

------
mrsteveman1
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance

Mac OS X & iOS developer with 2 years experience working on the iOS App Store
and 1 year working on the Mac App Store. I've been writing Objective-C & C on
both platforms for just a little over 3 years.

My most recently completed project for a client was an iOS game called Slots
Race[1], which just launched a few weeks ago.

[1] <http://slotsrace.com/>

Email: steve@infincia.com

Website: <http://infincia.com>

------
egomaksab
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Estonia - traveling is OK)

Full stack developer.

* HTML,CSS,JavaScript,jQuery,SASS

* Ruby, Ruby on Rails, C

* PostgreSQL, MySQL

* Nginx,Apache

* Amazon EC2, Cloudfront

* Heroku

Some of my stuff:

<http://letsbreeze.com> \- project management tool for freelancers

<http://getsprouty.com> \- personal finance management tool

<http://github.com/vahtel>

------
varworld
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA or Remote

* Extensive experience building RESTful APIs

* Built complex systems like recommendation engine, ad targeting systems (big data)

Languages: C++, Erlang, Java, Javascript, Perl, PHP, Pig.

Databases: Cassandra, MySQL, Riak.

Frameworks: Hadoop, Jersey, jQuery, Mahout, OTP, Webmachine, YUI.

Web/Proxy Server: Apache httpd, Traffic Server, Jetty, Mochiweb, Nginx, Squid,
Varnish.

Other: Ejabberd, Elastic Search, Kafka, Memcached, Solr, Puppet.

email in profile, prefer 3 or 6 months contract.

------
alalonde
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City, UT or Remote

I'm a full-stack web developer specializing in Django/Python, Ruby on Rails,
and JEE back-ends. I've also done a handful of apps for iOS and Android. You
could say I'm a generalist.

My clients can attest to my fairness and lack of ego, which could be a welcome
change from a lot of freelancers these days.

Portfolio here: <http://boxelderweb.com/portfolio>

Contact alec @ the domain name above.

------
helen842000
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote.

Graphic Designer needed for fixed price ongoing logo design work. Would be
ideal job to fit around existing projects.

Quick, simple & elegant logos needed to be paired with matching domains for
sale. Someone with a great understanding of typography & digital design.

Ideally would like to start in batches of 5 as a trial.

Please drop me an e-mail with your price per logo & links to your previous
work. My e-mail is in my profile.

Thanks

------
jwwest
SEEKING WORK, REMOTE (On site if in Dallas area)

I'm a fulltime freelancer specializing in Rails and iOS development. I also
have extensive experience with Android, Python and PHP.

I've been responsible for an entire stack before: system administration,
database, as well as client-side development.

My resume contains examples of my work: <http://clvr.im/Qpy4Tk>

I am available immediately for short as well as long term projects.

~~~
bharani_m
Really glad to see you using Resumonk for your resume!

Best of luck with your job search.

------
mbodea
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full stack developer with 7+ years of experience, specialized in PHP
(with Zend framework, mostly), MySQL, Javascript (and JQuery), HTML5, CSS3. I
know my way around Linux/Apache/AWS/etc, and also i have experience working
with .NET(desktop apps with C#), J2EE, and Chrome/Firefox extensions. I'm
looking to learn Python or Ruby in the near future.

Let's talk details about my experience and your specific needs: drop me a line
at mbodea@gmail.com

------
jordanf
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Chicago)

I do UI, UX, Visual design for web and mobile experiences. I have lots of
experience with startups big and small, and have a solid product
understanding. I also do front-end dev work. I generally can dedicate about 15
hours/week to freelance work.

My Dribbble portfolio: <http://dribbble.com/jordanful>

Please contact me on Dribbble if you'd like to work together. Thanks!

------
matthewlehner
Seeking Work - Victoria, Canada/San Fransisco, CA - Remote is great.

Experienced Rails and frontend developer. Comfortable with maintenance of
legacy applications or initial development.

Backend: Rails, node.js Frontend: vanilla js, jQuery, Coffeescript, Backbone,
Spine, Bootstrap, Zepto Mobile: PhoneGap, responsive design, single page
mobile optimized.

<https://github.com/matthewlehner>

matthewlehner at gmail

------
cameronmaske
SEEKING WORK - Bristol (UK) or remote. Two man studio based in the UK who
specialize in building Django web apps. We love working with: Python, Django,
CoffeeScript, Backbone.js and postgreSQL. More about us over at
<http://www.closedlooplabs.co.uk/about/>

Available for project in starting in 2013. Feel free to get in touch with us
on twitter, we would love to chat: (@closedlooplabs, or @cameronmaske/@jwpe)

------
timborden
SEEKING FREELANCER – Remote

The current code base consists of:

13,902 lines of PHP (utilizing, not including Kohana framework)

7,503 lines of JS (utilizing, not including jQuery & Backbone framework)

1,572 lines of LESS CSS (utilizing, not including Twitter's Bootstrap)

1,761 lines of HTML (utilizing Mustache templates)

Full job description and contact email:

<http://www.boondainc.com/job.html>

------
tempire
SEEKING WORK (remote - based in Chico, CA - available for on-site)

Available for designing and delivering full products, including programming,
promotion, and marketing.

Solutions come in the form of: web apps \- mobile apps \- video production \-
photography \- social promotion

Sometimes, the best solutions are inexpensive, low-tech re-organizations of
personnel workflows.

Profile & contact: <http://tempi.re>

------
hluska
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Regina, Canada)

I'm a marketer/growth hacker with a web development problem.

Back-end skills: * PHP (Wordpress) * Python * Django Front-end skills: * HTML5
* JavaScript * CSS3 * jQuery

My marketing work is all about collecting data and testing (everything) and I
have particular experience in the publishing industry.

ghluska@gmail.com

<http://hluska.ca>

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK/Spain based)

I'm a independent developer that consultes in order to bootstrap my product
ideas.

My primary tools are Ruby(on Rails/Sinatra/Padrino), JavaScript(jQuery,
Backbone, Raphael).

Learning Lisp (Clojure and Scheme) and dabbling with mobile development.

I would love to talk to you. <http://filipeamoreira.com>. Email me:
hi@filipemoreira.com

------
consultutah
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Utah)

<http://consultutah.com/>

iPhone/iPad/Android applications developer - <http://iphoneappsutah.com> \-
<http://androidappsutah.com>

Websites / Web applications

Custom desktop applications

Contact jeff at consultutah.com

------
localhost3000
SEEKING WORK - boston. remote OK. backend: ruby on rails; frontend:
js/jQuery/sencha, haml/html5/sass/css/bootstrap; db: postgres/mongo/mysql;
misc: ux/ui design, location-based mobile apps, have worked with all major
social apis (fb, tw, 4sq, etc); reference work: getonthebar.com; blog:
monkian.com, writing has been published on
nytimes.com/huffpo/freakonomics/etc.; contact: ian.stanczyk at gmail (no
recruiters, please)

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - Germany - Remote over 10 years of PHP experience, Developed on
CodeIgniter, Yii & Kohana frameworks Developed on Drupal & Wordpress (core
development, themes & plugins development), Multi site & Multi language (i18n)
functionality . Experience with MySQL, MS SQL & MongoDB Developed with Joomla
based websites

Programming with Source Control Systems (SVN, Git and sometimes Bazaar)

~~~
johnnyg
I don't see a contact method in your listing or profile...

------
wunwun
SEEKING FREELANCER - FULL STACK DEVELOPER – CONTRACT – MOBILE WEB APP

Seeking full-stack developer who has experience building rich mobile web apps.
Dev preferably has both front-end and back-end skills. html5 – css3 –
javascript – ajax - ruby - node.js – python – aws.

Please send a GitHub, products you’ve worked on (what you did on them), and a
little bit about yourself - lee dot email at me dot com.

------
PuercoPop
SEEKING WORK REMOTE Perú (GMT -5)

Backend developer. Love statistics. Looking for an environment where I can
learn from others.

A Linux user since 2004, I'm most comfortable at the shell. Python is my
language of choice, although lately I've been trying to pick up Clojure and
Common Lisp.

Github: <https://github.com/PuercoPop> contact: pirata@gmail.com

------
angelanoble
SEEKING WORK (Chicago and Remote)

Graphic Designer specializing in both print and web. From logo design to
business cards to web sites, I can help you out. Fair rates and quick
turnaround. Check out my portfolio: <http://angelanoble.com/> and drop me a
line: <http://angelanoble.com/Contact.html>

------
nowayjose
SEEKING WORK

Currently in Baltimore/DC, but open to remote or relocating. I can also work
in the EU w/o sponsorship.

I'm a marketing guy at heart, but work at the intersection of marketing and
product development, helping to translate customer needs into actual product.
I'm smart, creative, and get things done.

Contact info is in my profile, and feel free to get in touch... I'm always
happy to talk.

------
mforsberg
SEEKING FREELANCER / CO-FOUNDER - Stockholm, Sweden / Remote

I am working on a self-funded project, call it a start-up. My progress with
Python is unfortunately not going to result in a MVP anytime soon; and that is
why I am open to team up with a full-stack developer that can be in charge of
the development; as a freelancer or co-founder.

Contact mail at magnusforsberg.com for more information.

------
hasenj
SEEKING WORK, Remote

Generalist web developer, based in Calgary, AB (Canada).

I've worked with several different technologies on the front and backend.
Django, Flask, Go, jQuery, Knockout.js, CoffeeScript.

Recently I've been playing around with CouchDB (but can't claim expertise).

I care about what I do and I strive for producing high quality work.

See my profile for contact details.

------
gambeht
SEEKING FREELANCERS - REMOTE (San Francisco)

PlayCoMo - <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pet-fair/id429367771?mt=8>

We're a fast growing mobile gaming company looking for talented people to join
our team.

Data Analyst/Scientist

Interns (all positions)

To apply, email: jobs [at] playcomo [dot] com

------
rubyrescue
SEEKING WORK. I build iOS, Android, Rails, and Erlang projects.
<http://whisper.sh> is a great example. Sample portfolio (thanks tapfame!) at
<http://tapfame.com/inaka>

Specializing in working with founders who don't yet have a technical team but
have a good idea and a budget.

------
gbainster
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Austin)

Full Stack .Net, Node, RoR Development and Architecture. Javascript, JQuery,
Backbone.Js, HTML5. Polyglot with 15+ years of software development and
architecture experience. Most of my experience has been on the .Net stack but
I'm also interested and getting more proficient with Node and RoR.

Contact: banister at gmail

------
jamesjguthrie
SEEKING WORK - Android, iOS app developments. Google App Engine, JSON, web
services.

Based in Scotland. Work remotely.

Projects completed for clients <http://jamesjguthrie.com>

Personally build projects to enhance productivity in motorsport and the
workplace.

Contact form on my website or james@jamesjguthrie.com

------
russtrpkovski
SEEKING WORK (remote) - Rails/Heroku/Back-end
Development/MySQL/PostgreSQL/Redis/HTML/CSS

Mobile Web apps/ desktop web apps. We are flexible.

Chicago-based contact

We may reject your project but we will never fail to deliver on time and on
budget.

We are freelancers in our 30s, contact us and let us know what you are working
on.

hriste at gmail dot com

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK (remote)

Python, Django, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Android. Jamshedpur, India.

Developed <http://www.datumdroid.com/> and <http://www.quizzardous.com> and
worked with several OSS projects including OpenIntents, VLC, etc. Email on
profile.

------
xksr
Android App Development

[http://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Fubb+Producti...](http://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Fubb+Productions)

Web App Development

JS - node, backbone, ember, jquery, custom

<http://www.appulent.net>

Contact ryan@appulent.net

------
niklas
SEEKING WORK - Stockholm/Linköping, Sweden - Remote is great, worldwide onsite
can be discussed.

Long time fullstack webdev doing architecture and performance optimization of
webapps/sites and databases. Spring Framework, Java, Postgres, MySQL, Tomcat,
Jetty, PHP, nginx, Apache, Varnish, jQuery, Scrum/Kanban/agile/TDD

niklas at alberth com

------
nitrogen
SEEKING WORK related to the Kinect, home automation, firmware development, and
embedded Linux. See my HN profile for details.

Also, SEEKING EXPLANATION for why there are so many dead comments on this
month's freelancer thread. Some of these comments are from accounts that have
been dead for 700 days, but still "participating" in the site.

------
nhangen
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (US, Florida based)

In need of a LAMP developer with WordPress experience that is comfortable
working with payment gateways, particularly Paypal (primary), Amazon, Stripe,
WePay, etc.

Our project has immediate needs, with the likelihood of a consistent 5-10
hours week thereafter.

Email: nhangen@gmail.com

------
DomKM
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Singapore / Remote

Ruby on Rails developer seeking part-time/freelance work in San Francisco
(currently), Singapore (3-4 weeks from now), or remote. I'm a junior developer
and am willing to work for very reasonable rates in order to expand my
portfolio.

Contact: hackernews [at] domkm [dot] com

------
muratmutlu
SEEKING WORK - London, remote Freelance iOS/Web interface design

Work: <http://dribbble.com/mutlu82> Looking for interesting projects/startups

It's best to reach me on Twitter to chat <https://twitter.com/mutlu82>

------
abhishiv
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based out of Milan, Italy)

Full stack developer. Profile here - <http://muis.co/abhishiv>

Frontend: Backbone, Sencha, Phonegap Backend: Ruby, Rails and Node

I would actually love to work on a html5 mobile app, so if you have something
hit me up.

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a generalist and can help you build & launch products that are just rough
ideas in your head. I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite
adept at picking up new technologies as per the needs of the product.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information.

------
mattcassity
SEEKING WORK

Visual Designer in New York.

Limited digital experience, lots of print experience.

You'll get a smart, dependable, adaptable, senior designer with 10 years
experience at a junior rate for the opportunity to work in digtal.

<http://mattcassity.com/>

------
dschiptsov
SEEKING WORK or a contractor position. Remote.

I will relocate to Sweden soon, but can't speak Swedish - that is the problem.
I'm system engineer with 15+ years in the field.

site: <http://karma-engineering.com/lab/>

contacts: schiptsov at gmail.com

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK - Malaysia, Remote OK

I'm a full-time robotics software engineer looking to supplement my income,
can do 15 hours a week.

\- Experienced in Python, C#. I have developed industrial automation software.

\- I can do HTML/Javascript/CSS, and simple web design.

Contact: weiyen.lee87 at gmail dot com

------
traxtech
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in France)

Java/J2EE senior software engineer (8+ years), Ror junior

Specialized in back-end systems like API servers and BigData analytics. Worked
notably for two startups : WiSEED (crowfunding startup)and trendMD (medical
search engine).

Contact arnaudfreelanceinfo at gmail

------
alpeb
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Colombia) \- Many years of experience in both
front-end (Javascript HTML5) and back-end (Java, PHP) in high traffic
deployments. \- Creator of pulptunes.com and folders.io \- Linux sysadmin
experience \- Worked on backend supporting top Android/iOS app \- Contact:
alpeb at folders.io

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Back-end/non-web work.

I'm an ACM ICPC world finalist looking for interesting algorithmic projects to
work on. My main languages are C, C++, C#, and Python.

Github: <https://github.com/lessandro>

Contact: lessandro@gmail.com

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Berlin

We're a offering consulting/contract work around (still-)Nokia's Qt framework.
We're also interested in doing other work in the world of open source,
desktop, mobile, iOS.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/>

------
bglenn09
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack developer based in NY looking for interesting rich-client
Javascript projects using libraries like Backbone, Sencha Touch, or ExtJS as
well as greenfield Ruby or NodeJS projects.

Please email me at barry[at]barrypeerless[dot]com. I look forward to
connecting!

------
dylanhassinger
SEEKING WORK, St. Louis / Remote

Frontend Architect, WordPress Guru, Product Designer

I can help focus your product into awesome sauce, and make sure the frontend
code is rock solid and maintainable. Let's talk!

<http://dylanhassinger.net>

------
user1241320
SEEKING FREELANCER - Milano, Italy - (remote possible)

Looking for someone with proven experience with marmalade (as in
<http://www.madewithmarmalade.com>) to integrate our API with that platform.
info+marmalade@beintoo.com

------
brodd
SEEKING WORK - Stockholm, Sweden/Remote

Full stack web developer.

* HTML/CSS/JavaScript

* Python/Java/PHP/Ruby

* MySQL/PostgreSQL

* SOLR/Elastic Search/Sphinx

* Nginx/lighttpd/Apache

Experience from working with (extremely) high load environments.

Email in my profile.

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web interface designer currently in Tokyo. I work with companies around the
world on visual design, application design and usability.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus, Less, Bootstrap) / Photoshop

<http://nylira.com>

------
jtchang
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA - Remote OK

* I am a full stack Django/Python developer. I have particular experience in working with payment and security systems (use to work with Visa Inc.)

* Experience with KnockoutJS, scss/sass, Jquery.

Contact: jeff.tchang@gmail.com

------
31reasons
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles / Remote

\- Mobile Development: iOS \- Over 10 years of experience in software
development. \- Experience in C,C++, Java, SQL, Web Development

App Portfolio : <http://31reasons.weebly.com>

------
bluekite2000
SEEKING WORK-mobile(IOS+Android)+web(Django,Ror) I m based in NYC but can also
be the onsite project manager for a team of developers/designers based in
Vietnam if you are budget-constrained. Have built over 30 apps and have found
a few startups since 2008

------
roybarber
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Freelance front end designer & developer, HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, SASS & Compass,
aswell as strong ux/ui skills.

<http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk>

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux), backend dev (C, ObjC, scheme,
common lisp), ios dev

<https://www.elfga.com/~erik/> erik@elfga.com

------
mailo
SEEKING WORK - Remote Backend developer, especially: * PHP 5.x * Yii framework
* CakePHP framework * JavaScript / jQuery * HTML5 / CSS3 * WebSocket

<http://github.com/mailopl>

------
sprobertson
SEEKING WORK - New Hampshire, Boston, Remote

Full-stack web & mobile developer with a penchant for creative data
visualization. Looking for thoughtful, high-impact projects exploring some
facet of the human condition.

------
iwaffles
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in California - traveling often)

I build web applications (usually Ruby on Rails & PHP) and iOS applications.

Website: <http://mattg.me>

------
maxmzd_
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or remote.

UI / UX Designer and Front-End Developer. HTML5/CSS3/JS. Backbone. jQuery.
Underscore. Etc.

<http://briandelaney.me/>

------
epi0Bauqu
SEEKING FREELANCER - DuckDuckGo for Android app.

<http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216387>

------
klaut
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Edinburgh, UK)

full stack web developer.

Backend: Rails, Django

Frontend: Javascript/Coffeescript, Backbone.js, HMTL, CSS

contact in my profile

------
WDYC
SEEKING WORK - Remote

HTML5 developer. Preferably for games using Canvas.

HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript

<http://git.io/amaan>

------
zdwalter
SEEKING WORK - China - Remote

Backend developer:

* C/C++

* Python

* node.js

* JS / Coffee

<http://zdwalter.info>

------
c1sc0
SEEKING WORK - Germany, Remote

* Mobile / iOS / Web Dev Web: <http://fr.anc.is> Contact: francis.dierick@gmail.com

------
eli_gottlieb
SEEKING WORK - Remote (will be based in Haifa, Israel soon)

I'm good at Unix, scripting, research topics are OS and compilers, Ruby on
Rails backend web-dev with a little bit of front-end, and applications
development.

Check out my LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=33147086>

------
pyrotechnick
SEEKING WORK - Brisbane, Australia - Remote/Local

Game/Web developer specialising in:

* node.js

* MongoDB / Redis

* JavaScript / CoffeeScript

* HTML / CSS

* WebGL

* WebSocket

<http://github.com/feisty>

